# French-English Dictionary for Kindle



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know of a French-English dictionary for the Kindle? I love having the dictionary feature, but I'd really like to find a good French-English dictionary.

I just finished "Luncheon of the Boating Party" by Susan Vreeland









and it would have been helpful. I loved the book, well worth reading if you are interested in the Impressionists, 19th c. Paris, or just a good tale about a fascinating group of characters.

I'm reading George Eliot's "Daniel Deronda" now and only a handful of the french words/phrases I've looked up are included in the standard Kindle dictionary.

I looked on Amazon but didn't find anything that seems like it would fit the bill. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!

Glynnis (also learning lots of interesting new words - great feature, Amazon, thanks!!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Quois?


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

No Whispernet where I live ... so I can't look up foreign language words/phrases in Wiki or Google when I'm reading - and too lazy to go lug the big dictionary around with me (especially now that I've got a 10 ounce Kindle!).
Glynnis


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Ah, that explains it. I love having the Whispernet to find those furrin words.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Ah, that explains it. I love having the Whispernet to find those *furrin* words.


Look! Out! Noise! Invasion! Gimmeyerfood!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I couldn't find one for Kindle (although there's apparently a Klingon dictionary for Kindle).

It looks like there will be a Spanish English dictionary available in January, and I hope more languages will follow.

It's a shame, as I think Kindle is great for reference books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, good, I needed a Klingon dictionary to keep with me at all times.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, good, I needed a Klingon dictionary to keep with me at all times.
> 
> Betsy


¡K'blach!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ¡K'blach!


Bless you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, good, I needed a Klingon dictionary to keep with me at all times.
> 
> Betsy


That's all I need to convince my friends to go Kindle when they move back to the US in May. They sometimes wear their Federation uniforms when they go to chat with the Roman centurions at the Colosseum.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote from: Bacardi Jim on Yesterday at 11:29:39 PM
¡K'blach!


Angela said:


> Bless you.


Both of your posts reminded me of this: 




Does the above show up as an obvious link to people?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Cat said:


> Quote from: Bacardi Jim on Yesterday at 11:29:39 PM
> ¡K'blach!Both of your posts reminded me of this:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we can see the link. It is in blue instead of black.

But did you know that you can imbed YouTube (and ONLY YouTube) videos directly into your post? Just use the [ youtube] [ /youtube] tags or the YouTube button that creates them (with the other post tag buttons) around the URL of the video.

Like this:


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know the link is clearly a link.

Somewhere in the back of my head I knew there was a youtube button, but it never even crossed my mind. Thanks for reminding me.

Lemme try

I can't stand the Beatles, Jim, but this is one of my fav youtube videos. 




hehe, me so bad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

You can't stand the Beatles?  

*dies a little inside*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You can't stand the Beatles?
> 
> *dies a little inside*


how sad... my hubby doesn't like the Beatles, either. He likes their songs, but only if recorded by someone else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Angela said:


> how sad... my hubby doesn't like the Beatles, either. He likes their songs, but only if recorded by someone else.


I guess he loved I am Sam.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I guess he loved I am Sam.


He loved the soundtrack... he refused to go to the movie!


----------

